# Prompt Book Checklist



## 1troubledouble1 (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm recreating an old prompt book to use for my college interview at the International Thespian Festival. Although I was only the ASM for the show, my script was the one they ended up using for the show as I had all of the blocking and cues (my main SM was a few screws shy of a platform). I'm trying to make this book as professional as I can with the stuff I have leftover and can recreate, but I still need to know: What things make a good prompt book?

What I have so far:

Cast/Crew/Orchestra Lists
Cast/Crew Contact Lists
Script w/ Blocking and Cues written in
Cue Sheets
Production Fees Checklist
Rehearsal Schedule (but without reports)
Scene Change Information
Mic Plot
Song/Scene Breakdowns
Scene Change Information
Costume Plots/Notes

Is there anything else I should have?


----------



## Footer (Jun 16, 2011)

If you didn't have it for the show, no reason to have it for the interview. If you actually did create all that paperwork for a show, you are miles ahead of your competition, so don't sweat it. They are not going to ream you on what you don't know, they are simply looking at you as a shell and the basis of your personality. You'll be fine with what you have. Your better off showing you are a dependable and organized person with common since then a person that knows how to make a contact sheet perfectly. The paperwork can be taught, the rest can not. I have never been a fan of "cleaning up" drawings or paperwork for portfolios. I don't want to see sawdust and cofee stains on stuff, but at the same time I don't want to see fictional work either. I want to see what you actually gave to your cast, your crew, and your shop. Not what you _*should*_ have given to those people.


----------



## 1troubledouble1 (Jun 16, 2011)

It was my first time as a stage manager, and I had no clue what all I needed to have. My original script was a complete mess of blocking that was completely useless because we re-did the entire show two weeks before we opened due to having to completely redesign the set. Everything that I have/am re-making is stuff that I had the info for, I just never put together in time or it was never typed up and made semi-neat. It was just a jumbled mess. Add to that that my old binder was known for completely shredding the holes of papers and there's no way I could've presented it to anything.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 22, 2011)

I agree with the above about making sure this is actually what you did for a show. I have a VERY heavy paperwork prompt book that I used for a show, and have been asked multiple times if this is what I actually used/needed instead of creating a "portfolio."


----------



## Robert (Jun 24, 2011)

A couple of good items to add to your Prompt Book are Rehearsal Reports and Production Reports. Rehearsal reports include items like the date, call time, arrival time of cast, material covered in rehearsal, prop notes, lighting notes, set notes, costume notes, and any other items to the production staff. Production Reports or Performance Reports cover most of the same items, but happen after the show opens. Some catagories will change to cover blocking and cue notes as well as any issues with tech items to be reported to the design staff or director.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 1, 2011)

Somewhere along the way pick up a copy of "Cue Tips" by Elizabeth Ward. It's the perfect handbook for beginning stage managers. Currently $11.66 on Amazon. It's a great collection of checklists and and examples of all the paperwork a stage manager needs.


----------

